# Canon RF 800mm with 2x TC test by Fro



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Pape (Aug 2, 2020)

becouse lightpollution he missed jupiter moons?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2020)

Pape said:


> becouse lightpollution he missed jupiter moons?


possibly those moons are quite dim(even Titan), if he would have used a light pollution filter he could have gotten those moons as well.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> possibly those moons are quite dim(even Titan), if he would have used a light pollution filter he could have gotten those moons as well.



They're notoriously hard to capture. If you can see them, the planet is usually blown out from overexposure.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

Pape said:


> becouse lightpollution he missed jupiter moons?



With a telescope, they're readily visible if Jupiter itself is, even in a city. The problem on the camera is the dynamic range is not as good as your eyeball's dynamic range.

Galileo was able to see them with what were probably the crappiest lenses in history.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2020)

I did take pictures of Jupiter and Saturn with a Rebel T6i and the Tamron 18-400 lens once.

Now I want to try again, this time with my 100-400 L, a 2x converter, and my M6-II (which has higher pixel density). And he's given me some good parameters (f/22, 1/125 second, ISO 500); I won't be shooting at f/22 so I can gain a stop of ISO or take a shorter exposure. (And it will be interesting to use the R5 and compare.)

Jupiter and Saturn, by the way, will be getting a LOT closer together as seen from Earth, close enough to both be in the same picture, later this year.


----------



## analoggrotto (Aug 13, 2020)

crappy that these new RF teleconverters wont work w/ the RF 70-200mm  but that is a very compact lens


----------

